# Getting better



## colleen1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

After a year I'm starting to feel like myself again and things also feel real too. I thought I was never gonna get through it but I did. I kept myself busy and started taking magnesium supplements which have helped a lot. I found what worked what for me but I'm also gonna start taking fish oil. I have ocd but I can actually think right again and I don't deal with a lot of unwanted thoughts since I started taking magnesium. Just wanna say that no matter how long you've been dealing with dp dr you can get better. If anyone ever wants to talk just message me.


----------



## willbarwa (Aug 26, 2017)

colleen1994 said:


> After a year I'm starting to feel like myself again and things also feel real too. I thought I was never gonna get through it but I did. I kept myself busy and started taking magnesium supplements which have helped a lot. I found what worked what for me but I'm also gonna start taking fish oil. I have ocd but I can actually think right again and I don't deal with a lot of unwanted thoughts since I started taking magnesium. Just wanna say that no matter how long you've been dealing with dp dr you can get better. If anyone ever wants to talk just message me.


Well, tell me the supplements you took and any other thing or activity you did that helped improve it.

I also started taking magnesium. I have Magnesium Taurate


----------



## colleen1994 (Feb 23, 2015)

I only take magnesium but I'm gonna try fish oil. I did whatever I could to keep busy. I did things I used to enjoy doing even if I didn't enjoy it while my dp dr was bad. I was hopeless for months and kinda just gave up trying but my friends and family helped me through it as well. I just started taking magnesium about 3 weeks ago and it helps a lot with my anxiety and stress.


----------

